# Fundraising students first car!



## JorgeAguilar (Apr 9, 2015)

(Full story on the fundraise)
This is a sad story but with the help of people we can help! Just share it on facebook or donate some bucks. I hope you can help this noble people trying to succeed!

Fundraising:

https://life.indiegogo.com/fundraisers/help-my-family-especially-my-sister-have-a-car/x/10458616


----------

